# January 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Jan 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on January 7,2008 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in Dec 2008 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.


There will be 2 winners this month. Each winner will receive a package of Reaction Innovations Smallie Beaver in the OXBLOOD color.








Good luck! :fishing2:


And the Winners are 
jkbirocz 444
Broncoman 428


----------



## Zum (Jan 1, 2009)

#6


----------



## slim357 (Jan 1, 2009)

333


----------



## phased (Jan 1, 2009)

371


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 1, 2009)

114


----------



## russ010 (Jan 1, 2009)

245


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 1, 2009)

229


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 1, 2009)

113


----------



## ctbass (Jan 1, 2009)

421


----------



## whj812 (Jan 1, 2009)

213


----------



## SMDave (Jan 1, 2009)

27


----------



## shamoo (Jan 1, 2009)

250 please.


----------



## captclay (Jan 1, 2009)

384


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 1, 2009)

215


----------



## ben2go (Jan 1, 2009)

112


----------



## N9Phil (Jan 1, 2009)

292


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 1, 2009)

293


----------



## DahFISH (Jan 1, 2009)

same old #29


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 1, 2009)

278 please.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 1, 2009)

315


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 1, 2009)

317


----------



## pbcrappie (Jan 1, 2009)

give me #7


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 1, 2009)

444


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2009)

pbcrappie said:


> give me #7



pbcrappie,

Good to see you posting, and welcome back, but checkout the contest rules in the following link:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6351

Jim is always running various contests/giveaways so stick around and enjoy the site and the great members we have. 8)


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 1, 2009)

205


----------



## Codeman (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna try 396 this time.


----------



## ho_shi (Jan 1, 2009)

333 please


----------



## paulk (Jan 1, 2009)

#55 Thanks


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 2, 2009)

*12*


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 2, 2009)

199 thanks


----------



## evattman (Jan 2, 2009)

21


----------



## ben2go (Jan 2, 2009)

Jim said:


> *Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
> If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:
> 
> Contest Starts Today and ends on January 7,2008 8PM Eastern time.
> ...



Do the winner(s) need to PM you their address and related info?


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2009)

The winners have 7 days after the end of the giveaway to claim the prize to me via PM.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 2, 2009)

72 please


----------



## goat83 (Jan 2, 2009)

38 please and thank you


----------



## redbug (Jan 2, 2009)

264


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 3, 2009)

173

Thanks, Jim


----------



## who pooted? (Jan 4, 2009)

417 please Mr Jim


----------



## Mossy535 (Jan 4, 2009)

355 please!


----------



## bcritch (Jan 4, 2009)

409 please....


----------



## Broncoman (Jan 4, 2009)

428


----------



## ejones1961 (Jan 5, 2009)

427


----------



## Big Buck (Jan 5, 2009)

333 Please


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 5, 2009)

181


----------



## Bubba (Jan 5, 2009)

323


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 7, 2009)

361


----------



## tailgrabber (Jan 7, 2009)

#22 thank you


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2009)

Winners announced! =D> 


And the Winners are:
jkbirocz 444
Broncoman 428


----------



## G3_Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats Guys! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, Hey, to both of you =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 8, 2009)

congrats guys =D>


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 8, 2009)

Wooo Hooo, what a nice surprise on my day off. Thanks Jim :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 8, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Wooo Hooo, what a nice surprise on my day off. Thanks Jim :beer:



I can borrow half and you can give the other half to Ethan!


----------



## baptistpreach (Jan 8, 2009)

Man,! I need to start paying attention to these things!


----------



## phased (Jan 8, 2009)

congrats jkbirocz and Broncoman.


----------



## Broncoman (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats fellas! 8)


----------



## Zum (Jan 8, 2009)

Way to go guys.


----------

